# custom tank builders in Hawaii



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I was thinking about getting another 20 long but this time I want it to be rimless. Does anyone know of a reputable custom tank builder on Oahu?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You may want to PM Steven Chong....he's from HI originally, and could probably help you out.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone from Hawaii will do


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

sorry, our market is too small. you can try the custom glass shops in the yellow pages, but i am pretty sure most custom tanks here are shipped in from cali (big $$$ in shipping). for something like a 20g, i would just get one of those ada ones and bite the bullet on the shipping charges if you really need a rimless one. heck i just flew in 6 bags of AS and a 12" cube and the shipping was as much as the whole order itself, and i get preferred rates from the airfreight companies due to my shipping volume..... just be aware, air freight is by actual OR dimensional weight (LxWxH in inches)/194 whichever is greater. from the ADG website, a 75p (closest to a 20L) would have a dim weight with the packaging of about 250 lbs (dim weight), airfreight would run you 300+. sorry but our market is more oriented to either the low end (goldfish bowls etc) or saltwater, and the tanks are your standard all clear brands or acrylic customs. planted tanks are a very small percentage of the hobby right now.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

dhavoc said:


> sorry, our market is too small. you can try the custom glass shops in the yellow pages, but i am pretty sure most custom tanks here are shipped in from cali (big $$$ in shipping). for something like a 20g, i would just get one of those ada ones and bite the bullet on the shipping charges if you really need a rimless one. heck i just flew in 6 bags of AS and a 12" cube and the shipping was as much as the whole order itself, and i get preferred rates from the airfreight companies due to my shipping volume..... just be aware, air freight is by actual OR dimensional weight (LxWxH in inches)/194 whichever is greater. from the ADG website, a 75p (closest to a 20L) would have a dim weight with the packaging of about 250 lbs (dim weight), airfreight would run you 300+. sorry but our market is more oriented to either the low end (goldfish bowls etc) or saltwater, and the tanks are your standard all clear brands or acrylic customs. planted tanks are a very small percentage of the hobby right now.


I would go ADA but the tank has to fit the bottom shelf of my wrought iron stand because I want to maximize space usage so it would have to be the dimensions of a 20L/29. I guess I could try to make one myself but that seems like a daunting task with what limited space I have :Cry:


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

might not be that bad, just have the glass shop precut the pieces and grind/smooth the edges for you. just need to silicone the pieces together after that.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry for not posting earlier, but the person to get in touch with for a custom tank is Robert Lau at Kahala petland. He has custom rimless tanks built all the time. They are pretty pricey if I remember correctly. I can count at least 8-10 custom tanks that he has had made for himself or others. If you find an ADA tank that may fit your wroughtiron stand, Kalihi pet has been bringing in ADA tanks/supplies.

KT


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

cousinkenni said:


> Sorry for not posting earlier, but the person to get in touch with for a custom tank is Robert Lau at Kahala petland. He has custom rimless tanks built all the time. They are pretty pricey if I remember correctly. I can count at least 8-10 custom tanks that he has had made for himself or others. If you find an ADA tank that may fit your wroughtiron stand, Kalihi pet has been bringing in ADA tanks/supplies.
> 
> KT


Robert has a friend that makes the tanks for him and I doubt me makes tanks for just anyone. Even with the high cost of shipping, it's cheaper to order ADA stuff from either ADGshop or aquaforest than it is to buy from Kalihi pets.

I understand that the glass under the rims is sharp and uneven but I was also wondering whether or not rimmed tanks would even hold after having both the top and bottom rims taken off. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I removed the top rim from my Oceanic 50gal. I wouldn't advise doing this but I have not had any problems. And yes, the glass is rough under there and you'll have a hell of a time trying to get it clean/perfect.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Felf808 said:


> Robert has a friend that makes the tanks for him and I doubt me makes tanks for just anyone. Even with the high cost of shipping, it's cheaper to order ADA stuff from either ADGshop or aquaforest than it is to buy from Kalihi pets.
> 
> I understand that the glass under the rims is sharp and uneven but I was also wondering whether or not rimmed tanks would even hold after having both the top and bottom rims taken off. Does anyone have any experience with this?


If you seriously talk to robert he will have a tank made for you. And by the time you factor in shipping..............trying to get an ada tank from kalihi will be cheaper.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> I removed the top rim from my Oceanic 50gal. I wouldn't advise doing this but I have not had any problems. And yes, the glass is rough under there and you'll have a hell of a time trying to get it clean/perfect.


What would I use to smooth it out with?



cousinkenni said:


> If you seriously talk to robert he will have a tank made for you. And by the time you factor in shipping..............trying to get an ada tank from kalihi will be cheaper.


I bought a regular tank today so, I won't need a custom one anymore 
Thanks for the advice but I've seen the prices of ADA stuff at Kalihi Pets and it's obvious that ordering it myself is more beneficial; not to mention the fact that the tanks are the first items to be sold once they get in. I'd rather wait a few days for my stuff to be shipped to my door than wait months inbetween shipments and fight rush hour traffic which is usually the only time I'm on that side of the island.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Silicone carbide sandpaper or a diamond stone used to sharped knives.

http://www.facetingmachines.com/polishing_glass.shtml for info about the silicone carbide sandpaper. You don't have to go that crazy for your tank edges obviously. I would and have just used 220 silicone carbide sandpaper. The cloth backed stuff will last much longer and be less likely to rip and cut yourself.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link and info dennis


----------

